# Adoption/surrogancy



## Vic20581

Hi all

My self n hubbi are looking into adoption or surrogency. I have pcos and fertility clinic wont give me anything to help me as i need to lose weight, i am currently on a diet, but even if i take these meds it might not happen. Im 30 now n times getting on.
I have contacted the local council who are sending me information on i, and i have looked on a few surrogency websites, which imdidnt realise you can advertise on uk websites. 
Is there any help anyone could give me?
Victoria


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Got appointment with a adoption agency on the 20th, feel bit nervous. 
V


----------



## Xpecta

Congratulations!! I hope your appointment goes well! My husband and I have one On Wednesday. We're a bit nervous as well. Let me know how it goes for you alright?

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey how did you apt go yday. 
Did you get approved. What kind of things they ask you
Victoria


----------



## Xpecta

It went well, but basically it was just an information session. They just told us about the program, and what we had to do to be able to adopt.


----------



## zero7

Hi hon. I have an adoption diary on the go. It might help you with some info.

Just click on the link! xxx :hugs:


----------

